# Crystal Ball/Wish List CD and Vinyl pre-orders...



## Guest (Nov 2, 2017)

This is more of a guessing game than anything else but I was thinking of releases that I was hoping would be issued sometime in the near future... 

I tried to list releases that actually have a real possibility of being issued rather than expressing a "wish list" approach for a recording of little to no chance of ever actually being released...

If there is already a Crystal Ball/Wish List CD and Vinyl Pre-order thread located somewhere within the labyrinthine mazes of these forums that I've overlooked, feel free to send me either the nicely worded posted rebuke/reproach or the always fashionable frosty PM... either way you can always count on a heartfelt mea culpa...

A companion volume(s) to the Solti/CSO complete box issued by Decca that would cover his work with the VPO, LSO, and LPO...

A second Decca "Complete Pavarotti" box that would cover the recitals and whatever other miscellaneous recordings there may be...

A Jascha Heifetz Complete Mono Recordings Remastered to pair with the Complete Stereo Recordings....

A Complete Vladimir Horowitz that would be modeled on the above Heifetz Complete Stereo Recordings release...

Having Sony Classical either do a deluxe one box "Complete Leonard Bernstein" (like the DG Karajan and Bernstein mega boxes) or failing that, issuing a remastered matching 3 or 4 volume CD and DVD set ... The "Bernstein Remastered" box released this fall by Sony was a bitter disappointment...


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Ok. This is a great idea and I wish that this thread runs for long

A *Complete Mahler 60s by EMI* that covers all the Klemperer, Kletzki and Barbirolli recordings.
I already own the Klemperer remastered box, but I look forward to that release.

I might be the only one for this: *Anna Netrebko complete operas for DG* (CD release)

*Karajan Remastered by Warner Classics: Opera Edition.* I know this one will happen eventually, and could be pricey. I'm just waiting for some Wagner operas and the two famous Strauss opera recordings. I already own all the choral and orchestral 2014 boxes.

*Ars Vocalis complete Maria Callas live operas*. To be competitive with the new and "divisive" Warner release, I would like first to stream then and then buy many of them. They are made in the US so individual shipping to Europe would be foolish if it wasn't packed altogether.

*Hans Knappertsbusch: Parsifals 1952-1961, 1963-1964 in Bayreuth by Orfeo.* That one might cost a fortune but with the original tapes one can experiment Knap's evolution with his favourite work throughout his late career.

*Barenboim: Bruckner BPO Cycle reissued by Warner Classics in original sleeves.* It needs no remaster but I'm not buying the current release if the new one (like the Beethoven cycle) is going to look much better.

I'm out of ideas now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2017)

Granate said:


> Ok. This is a great idea and I wish that this thread runs for long
> 
> A *Complete Mahler 60s by EMI* that covers all the Klemperer, Kletzki and Barbirolli recordings.
> I already own the Klemperer remastered box, but I look forward to that release.
> ...


Thanks for the kind words and the generous compliments! You've once again written a post that I wish that I had written and if that wasn't bad enough your post is visually superior to mine - nice use of "Bold" - I wish I had thought of that!

Add me to the Anna Netrebko complete operas for DG - I would buy that as soon as it was released...

Ars Vocalis complete Maria Callas live operas... (just between you and me I don't have the vaguest idea as to what these recordings are but I've learned that expressing admiration for Maria Callas (whether real or feigned) will make you a lot more popular with the cooler kids in the talkclassical cafeteria who will then invite you to sit at their table (metaphorically speaking of course as I'm not entirely certain that a physical talkclassical cafeteria with or without tables even exists but you get my drift...)

One recording that I forgot to add to my original post (which can no longer be edited unfortunately) is having Decca release "Luciano Pavarotti - the Complete Opry Collection" which would include the live radio performances that were recorded during his 3 year residence at the Grand Ole Opry in Nashville from '76 through '79... the duets with the Carter family (especially Mother Maybelle Carter), Ernest Tubb, Kitty Wells and Minnie Pearl (a true gem) are genuine "lost treasures" which need to be found and released sooner rather than later...

His '79 take (the earlier afternoon rehearsal recording not the later live evening version) of "Will the Circle Be Unbroken" with Buck Owens and the Buckaroos still sends chills down my spine... Hearing Pavarotti and Owens trading high c's back and forth (if I remember correctly there were at least 11) was, is, and always will be one of music's all-time greatest moments...

That's all I can think of for now.. Best wishes, my friend!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I will wait patiently for a de luxe box set, : Complete recordings by : Dame Joan Sutherland at her 10th death , commemoration.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2017)

Pugg said:


> I will wait patiently for a de luxe box set, : Complete recordings by : Dame Johan Sutherland at her 10th death , commemoration.


I'd buy that one too... well maybe not quite THAT one.. I mean "Johan" Sutherland was pretty good but I think his sister "Joan" might have been the one with the real talent in the family...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nudge and a Wink said:


> I'd buy that one too... well maybe not quite THAT one.. I mean "Johan" Sutherland was pretty good but I think his sister "Joan" might have been the one with the real talent in the family...


You are sharp in your early morning I see. Better then me. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2017)

Pugg said:


> You are sharp in your early morning I see. Better then me. :lol:


Thanks for the compliment, Pugg, but I'm still up from last night so it's not quite early morning for me yet.... it will be "early morning" about five this evening Pacific time...


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2017)

I just wanted to clear up any misconceptions that this thread was meant exclusively for the release of box sets... 

If there is a single or double disc that is on your personal Crystal Ball/Wish List please post to your heart's content...

The idea behind staring the thread was to find out what other members were hoping would someday be released and thus those selections would then lead others to explore and expand their own musical horizons...

Three examples that inspired me and that I had not been previously aware of are Granate's wish for a Anna Netrebko complete operas on DG, the Ars Vocalis Complete Maria Callas Live Operas and Pugg's wish for the complete recordings of Johan Sutherland (who quite frankly I had never heard of - apparently he's the lesser talented but still worth listening to younger brother of Joan Sutherland) but I will most definitely be on the look out for his recordings now!) Thanks, Pugg!... 
:tiphat:

The thread is meant to rescue obscure and/or obvious artists and repertoire from their... from their... well, obscurity and/or non-obviousness I reckon... you get the drift...


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I am hoping that someone will release a box with the Handel operas featuring Francesca Cuzzoni and Faustina Bordoni. I realize that may be a while so I will settle for the complete Leif Segerstam symphonies.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Granate said:


> Ok. This is a great idea and I wish that this thread runs for long
> 
> A *Complete Mahler 60s by EMI* that covers all the Klemperer, Kletzki and Barbirolli recordings.
> I already own the Klemperer remastered box, but I look forward to that release.
> ...


I'd certainly love to see a Kna '55 Bayreuth Parsifal.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Nudge and a Wink said:


> I just wanted to clear up any misconceptions that this thread was meant exclusively for the release of box sets...
> 
> If there is a single or double disc that is on your personal Crystal Ball/Wish List please post to your heart's content...
> 
> ...


One thing I am definitely looking forward to is the first totally serious post from our esteemed colleague Nudge and a Wink, who shall henceforth be referred to as Nudge or perhaps Nudgie!!:tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2017)

Barbebleu said:


> One thing I am definitely looking forward to is the first totally serious post from our esteemed colleague Nudge and a Wink, who shall henceforth be referred to as Nudge or perhaps Nudgie!!:tiphat:


Serious part of the post: Thank you so much for your kind and generous words - I greatly appreciate them...

Return to regularly scheduled programming... Honestly every single time I start a new thread or post I always and I do mean always intend to craft a beautifully nuanced brilliantly insightful lovingly crafted work of pure literary brilliance - words that leap and dance off the page with the graceful ease of light-hearted soft-footed faeries... (not literally dance off the page because if they did you wouldn't be able to read them because obviously they are no longer there having just danced off the page...)

And so as you can tell by what just happened above... I try my best but two or three words into the sentence my mind (which I liken to a locomotive... except the type of locomotive in which the conductor is doing everything else e.g. tooting the horn, waving to passersby, etc. except driving and actually paying attention to what's happening with the locomotive itself i.e. gradually speeding up and going faster and faster and faster and meanwhile the conductor is still obliviously tooting the horn and waving to passersby, etc. not paying any attention whatsoever to what's actually happening with the locomotive until it suddenly jumps the tracks and crashes... That in a nutshell (kind of a big nutshell come to think of it) is what always and I do mean always happens when I start to write something... the locomotive which is my mind inevitably and invariably jumps the tracks and crashes..

No problem with the nickname - it's anyone and everyone's choice - "Nudge"?  Cool... "Nudgie"?  also cool... "that idiotic Canadian guy" or it's companion "that stupid Canadian guy" ...accurate? - Oh hell yeah... cool? - maybe not so much but it's alright with me as not taking offense is kind of hard-wired into our DNA. If you look back over most of my posts almost every single one of them contains an apology of one sort or another... it's a Canadian thing... we apologize for everything - even things we didn't do...

Anyway... best wishes, and once again allow me to thank you for your kind words... :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2017)

Becca said:


> I am hoping that someone will release a box with the Handel operas featuring Francesca Cuzzoni and Faustina Bordoni. I realize that may be a while so I will settle for the complete Leif Segerstam symphonies.


Effortless... once again.. my compliments and admiration...

I do understand the intimidatingly obscure references and laughed out loud and unlike anyone else who reads your post I didn't t have to look up each of the three names on Wikipedia to try to figure out exactly who and what you were talking about...

(Truth be told... I'm lying - can't help it - it's hard-wired into my DNA... I had to look all three of them up but I'll never admit it - I would die first... okay that's a slight exaggeration I wouldn't actually be willing to literally die... I'm using hyperbole for dramatic effect)...


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Yeah, I thought Barbebleu was fine until someone told me that they always read it as barbecue. :lol: and Dark Angel always refers to me as Barbie anyway which I have zero problem with btw. So be prepared to be nudged and winked at. Oh, just a thought. I could have, if I was of a sinister disposition, suggested Winkie as a diminutive of your full name.:devil:


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2017)

Barbebleu said:


> Yeah, I thought Barbebleu was fine until someone told me that they always read it as barbecue. :lol: and Dark Angel always refers to me as Barbie anyway which I have zero problem with btw. So be prepared to be nudged and winked at. Oh, just a thought. I could have, if I was of a sinister disposition, suggested Winkie as a diminutive of your full name.:devil:


Hey, Barbs old boy - I'm from Vancouver... born and bred... we're pretty mellow and laid back... I mean, yeah, sometimes the reason why we're so mellow and laid back is that most of the time we're completely wasted... (trust me, there's a reason why it's called "Vansterdam" but I digress)... As a rule we're not ones to take quick offense at anything anyone might say or do to us - we're from B.C not Quebec...

Western Canadians are the coolest people in all of Canada (figuratively "cooler" - if you were ever in Winnipeg in January you would know what it meant to be literally "cooler") and no province is further west than B.C. (other than the Yukon Territory of course which really doesn't count...well, it actually does count - just not to us) which makes us ipso facto Canada's coolest people...

I wouldn't have any problems with anyone referring to me as "Nudge" or "Nudgie" or "The Nudge" (which actually sounds kind of cool come to think of it) or "Winks" or even "Winkie" for that matter ... hell, I even respond politely to people who address me as "that stupid Canadian guy" when they send me those frosty "I wish you would knock it off" PMs... (which I might start sharing - they're really kind of a hoot)...You would be surprised how many PMs question whether or not I'm actually THAT "stupid Canadian guy" as opposed to some other "stupid Canadian guy" I guess... Are there really so many "stupid Canadian guys" on the forum that no one can tell us apart?

If anything, when insulted, we just laugh...that may also have something to do with us being completely wasted most of the time but I digress... what exactly it was that I digressed from is escaping me at this particular moment (I'm fairly certain that I was attempting to write something insightful and/or deeply profound) so I'll have to come back at some point and re-edit this to pick up where I left off...

But I'll make sure that whatever I do write has something to do with Crystal Ball/Wish List CD and Vinyl Pre-orders because this thread has gone completely off the rails...yeah, yeah, I know I'm the one that jumped the tracks and crashed the thread but I'll also be the one to take responsibility for making sure that it stays on topic...


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

A remastered version of Georgescu's Beethoven cycle.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Merl said:


> A remastered version of Georgescu's Beethoven cycle.


Never heard of it! Is it really good for my Beethoven Symphonies challenge?


----------

